# Musculoskeletal Examination



## kristinbailey (Mar 13, 2009)

Does anyone have a Comprehensive Musculoskeletal Examination Template that they could email me. I met with a Spine Surgeon today and he asked if I could find him a template to help him reach a comprehensive exam

Thank you,
Kristin Bailey
kmaebailey@yahoo.com


----------



## FTessaBartels (Mar 13, 2009)

*1997 guidelines*

Kristin,
I don't have a template but look at the Musculoskeletal specialty exam guidelines in the 1997 guidelines.

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/MLNProducts/Downloads/MASTER1.pdf
Musculoskeletal will be on about page 34 of this pdf file. 

If the above link doesn't work ... try this and then hit the link for the 1997 guidelines. You'll need to scroll down again to find the musculoskeletal specialty exam. 
http://www.cms.hhs.gov/MLNEdwebGuide/25_EMDOC.asp

This might give you a good basis for developing a template.

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

